# Laparoscopy & hysteroscopy...advice? pregnancy success afterwards?



## Mommyagain

March 1 is the day... I am having laparoscopy & hysteroscopy.

Any advice or expierences with this. Recovery time? Any success conceiving afterwards? 

I am feeling nervous...

Oh, is hysteroscopy like hsg or is that what it means?


----------



## scerena

Hi hun I know you already know my story but I did not want to r&r...

A hysterocopy is vaginally- with a camera on the end of the instrument- I personally felt no different down there when I woke up, They done that to look at the lining of my womb.

During the laparoscopy they will use the dye like the hsg but they can use more pressure if needs be as you will be asleep.

If you want to refresh yourself on my experience look on page 3 of my journal- The link is in my siggy...

So excited for you hun I really am :hugs:
Also I pm'd you back :) xx


----------



## Mommyagain

Thanks!! Read your journal! :)


----------



## babyjo

Hey Hun
I am recovering from that procedure plus dermoid removal. I was very scared to have it done so i was going to pull out of it. It took a lot of convincing for me to have it removed. I am sooooo glad I had it done. I am now 2 days post op. I made sure i didnt eat or drink even water long before procedure because i HATE being sick. Take trousers with a loose waist band. I have been living in those since. I had no vomiting or nausea post op. I stayed in overnight because I was soooo sleepy after GA.

For the past two days there was a lot of gas pain but it is bearable. ( like trapped wind pain; from the procedure as they expand belly with gas)I drank lots of warm drinks, and used a hot water bottle. It only hurt when I moved position. The only painkiller I took is paracetamol. It is important not to get constipated so I have had warm prunes.

Today the gas pain has eased a lot! The pain is only around the incisions now. The Surgeon said everything else looked healthy, my tubes are clear and my ovary saved. My healing will take a bit longer than yours but I'm already feeling better and mobile. Don't be scared. Good luck. Keep us posted. x


----------



## Mommyagain

Getting ready to leave to head to the hospital for op. Feeling kinda scared but hopeful that this is going to help me conceive.


----------



## Briss

good luck! I hope it will go well, fingers crossed! let us know how it goes, mine is due on 16 April am very very scared


----------



## wanting2010

I hope everything goes well for you and hopefully this is the ticket to your BFP!

I'll be having a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp, but I'm not sure when it will be yet.


----------



## Mommyagain

It went good and very glad I did it. Fs said after he saw everything that was wrong that this surgery was very neccessary and without it pregnancy wouldve been unlikely.

They found and removed patches of endemtrosis. My tubes were messed up...like twisted around cysts and not blocked but said they wouldve been soon without this op. My ovaries were full of cysts which they removed. They look like they are full of holes now. I had a cyst in a sac in front of my uterus that was almost same size ad uterus and at thd back was something that looked like a parachutte and was full of liquid. Fs said he wasnt even sure what it was and when he was pullin th it out everyone in the room were like "what is that, it looks like an alien". I also had adhesions everywhere. It was a huge mess in there. But he said he fixed it and everything was back in place. He seemed optimistic about me getting pregnant now. He also mentioned when I am healed trying letrozole again now that im cleaned up.

I am in pain but its mainly from the gas so far. Ouch! I am also bleeding. I walk like a slow little old lady. But a heating pad does help. :)


----------



## Lawyer chick

I didn't see your original post but saw your follow up glad to hear they straightened things out. I hope you get rest recover well and get your bfp soon. 
I go for my lap May 9.


----------



## Dodgegal

I just had the same thing done on Tuesday, and a D&C. I feel really good today, started out a bit sore but I am taking the pain meds they gave me. The gas pain in my shoulders are bad, and it did go up my neck to the back of my head, that was bad. Seems to be all gone now. I only had a small patch of endo which they removed. Everything else was ok.


----------



## babyjo

Wow mommyagain! Glad it went well. I was in owe at my surgeon after the procedure because they managed to save my ovary- my dermoid cyst was 10cm!....you must be too! I know it hurts now but just think day by day the pain WILL decrease.

Dodgegal glad your on the mend too.

I'm still walking like an elderly woman! lol! bent over slightly but i managed to go out for a walk around the block yesterday at slow snails pace, and this morning at slightly faster slow snails pace. :)

Are ladies spotting or bleeding? I have been spotting a bit since the op- af is due in couple of days so not sure if that is why.

I don't remember much of what was said to me about when we can start trying again etc. My post op check is on tuesday afternoon.What did your surgeons say about ttc again? 

Let's hope that this surgery will give us quick BFPs..........


----------



## Mommyagain

I am bleeding still but not awful. My doc said I could probably ttc again my next cycle. My op was cd11 and I usually have long cycles. He said the op could mess up my af.

Fs said because of all the adhesions and scar tissue he removed I have a higher rate than most of having an ectopic pregnancy and I will have to be closely monitored. Anyone else told this?

Still in pain today especially from the gas. My incisions are stinging. I desperately want a shower but cant stand that long. But all things considered not to bad and if it helps me conceive it will be so worth it.


----------



## Briss

Mommyagain said:


> It went good and very glad I did it. Fs said after he saw everything that was wrong that this surgery was very neccessary and without it pregnancy wouldve been unlikely.
> 
> They found and removed patches of endemtrosis. My tubes were messed up...like twisted around cysts and not blocked but said they wouldve been soon without this op. My ovaries were full of cysts which they removed. They look like they are full of holes now. I had a cyst in a sac in front of my uterus that was almost same size ad uterus and at thd back was something that looked like a parachutte and was full of liquid. Fs said he wasnt even sure what it was and when he was pullin th it out everyone in the room were like "what is that, it looks like an alien". I also had adhesions everywhere. It was a huge mess in there. But he said he fixed it and everything was back in place. He seemed optimistic about me getting pregnant now. He also mentioned when I am healed trying letrozole again now that im cleaned up.
> 
> I am in pain but its mainly from the gas so far. Ouch! I am also bleeding. I walk like a slow little old lady. But a heating pad does help. :)

it's a good thing you have done it then. Can I ask you if any of the things that were wrong were visible from the scan? have they expected to find any of these things or was it a total "surprise"?

I was told that they will only do a polyp and a cyst if necessary but for anything major they will do another one after discussing it with me.

one more question, have you had a pre-laparoscopy meeting? mine is scheduled one month before the actual laparoscopy so i wonder what's it for?


----------



## Mommyagain

No it was mostly a surprise. They did see some of the cysts on my ovaries during vaginal u/s but everything else was not visible or known until my op.

I had my pre-op appt feb 28. They did bw to make sure I didnt have any infections or anything and double checked I wasnt pregnant...all routine. Then they went over the procedures and answered my questions. I also signed paperwork. A pre-op is standard. I go march 22 for my post op and to discuss my next step.


----------



## Dodgegal

Today, guess day 3, I've had some small clots and lots of blood so far. Little sore in there. I'm on day 23 of my 26 day cycle, so not sure if i'll get cramp pain like usually, maybe this is what it is now, not sure. Did order a OPK kit so I can start figuring out when I will ovulate again.


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies

How have you been over the weekend? I'm day 6 post op- I'm feeling a little teary so think af is very near. It was due today but still just getting spotting. My incisions are still uncomfortable and stingy on movement but feeling a bit more human.

It sounds good that we should be able to ttc next cycle:) I was thinking they may recommend 3/6 months!Will check with my surgeon in a day to see if she says the same for me; Then I can get stocked with TTC kit OPKs, folic acid etc.

Are you guys on antibiotics? I think mine are upsetting my tummy a bit.


----------



## Dodgegal

I'm not on any antibiotics. Yesterday I had so much energy but I think I over did it. Very tired last night and today, I am getting my AF cramps now too so very sore. Didnt take any pain killers last night as I wanted to see what the pain was so i could keep track of it. Friday night in my sleep I some how made my bellybutton stitches bleed. They look ok now. Clots come out when I pee and bloody when i wipe, few big clots but most are small. 

How long does it take for the clots to go away? Not sure if its just my AF working or if this is normal? I know your suppose to bleed some.


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies :hugs:
Glad you are all recovering nicely :)

Try not to push yourself too much like I did, it made me tired when I done that, but try and get up and walk around evey now and then.

So glad you all had the op done you should be proud of yourselves :)

I had mine 2 months ago and I feel like normal- after about 6 days after the op I felt prtically normal again :) You will feel recovered in no time, in the meantime make the most of you oh doing everything for you :)

:dust: 
x


----------



## Mommyagain

No antibiotics here. I had clots the first 48 hours but then just bleeding. 

Feeling better today but sooooo tired. Im taking it easy...dont want to mess anything up.

Fx this brings some bfp's our way!


----------



## paddytrash

Me and oh have been trying for 18mths and I am awaiting a date for a lap and dye, I am feeing very nervous but reading all your posts on here has reassured me alot, thanks to you all and good luck for that bfp 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies I hope you guys are doing ok on your road to recovery.

I am now 8 days post op and af is two days late... Been ttc no1 since Dec2010...... I can't believe it! I got a faint positive last night and confirmed positive this morning! I have never heard of this happening so soon post op! I have hardly bd in weeks. I had mc in December and think that I am at high risk of mc given what I've just had done!!!! I am also concerned because the antibiotics I'm on are not to be taken when pregnant at all! I have a post surgery appointment later today so will ask about mc risks etc. I'm also cautious as have been spotting since the procedure. I also hope the path report from my dermoid comes back ok which I should also find out today.

Cautious and scared:(


----------



## paddytrash

Fingers crossed for you babyjo :flower:
Let us know how you get on today

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyjo

My 1st post op appointment was just to check on my healing so i have to wait a few more days to find out path results. I have been told to REST and no more meds(antibiotics or painkillers). They will scan me at 6 weeks-ish. This will be a long 2- 3 weeks.


----------



## paddytrash

best of luck babyjo :happydance:

make sure oh looks after you and you don't lift a finger for next few weeks x


----------



## Mommyagain

Wow Babyjo!! Fingers crossed!

Im feeling a lot better today. Cd16 today. I usually ovulate cd16 or later. Not sure if I should ttc this cycle or not. I think they said no bd for one week. Does that sound about right? I might just not do anything and ttc with my next af. I hope af doesnt take her sweet time getting here. When did everyone get first af after op?


----------



## babyjo

Mommyagain- I reckon 1 week post op BD is ok. Go for it if you feel up to it :) Good luck if you decide to try again straight away. My consultant reckons that it is easier to conceive in the months after lap/hyst surgery because everything is opened up making it easier for the swimmers to catch the eggy.

Ladies how are your scars doing? i scar badly. two have healed really well but one of them has a big lump and looks horrible. I hope it improves with time.

Dodgeg- are you still bleeding?


----------



## Mommyagain

My scars arent to bad. A little bruised. But the only thing is my belly button looks messed up now. Its like it lost its shape :( Not sure whats up with that. Will be a week since op tomorrow so maybe it will heal.


----------



## Dodgegal

The bleeding stopped today. I've had AF type pains for the last 2 days so that what I figure it was. I'm wanting to take these stitches out, they are poking me and not looking like they are going to go away. Does anyone know how long they should be in for?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies

I had a lap and dye on 21st feb. They removed an 8cm endometrioma (cyst) off one ovary and a 2cm one of my other. Found severe endometriosis, everything was stuck to my pelvic wall, which he cut away, and my right tube is blocked, although they couldnt unblock it. 

My stiches started to fall off at about 12 days post op, but there is still 2 in my belly button at the mo.

I only bled a really small amount for 2 days post op, but I had a drain in one of my lap incision sites when I came back from theatre, which drained 150ml blood and they took it out the next morning. 

Definately rest as much as you can, dont push it. I did and ended up feeling rubbish for a few days after. 

I dont think the op messed up my cycle. My cycles are anything from 29 to 34 days. Im day 30 today, and AF is starting now. We are going to TTC as soon as she has gone... just got to hope I ovulate from my left side! 

Em xxx


----------



## LGRJWR

Hi Ladies,

I just had my lap done yesterday and today I am feeling much better just sore. My scars seem to be healing well. The results from my lap were that I was only born with one ovary and tube. Also had stage 2 endometriosis on my one ovary and tube. The little remnant of a tube i had where there was no ovary they removed it. They burnt off the endo and flushed the tube. They also did ovarian drilling in the one ovary to help it produce more eggs and ovulate. They are pretty sure this is the reason we have not conceived yet because I only have one ovary and tube that was covered with endo. We are hopeful for the next cycle!


----------



## baby2wishes

Hi! Congrats on making it through your surgery! I was scared too! Super glad I did it though! I feel brand new! I know you asked for success stories and mine isn't, not yet anyways.

I had my lap and hys done on Feb. 16. He found Stage II endo, which was all removed. I also had four HOLES in my cul-de-sac which he fixed as well. Removed a polyp from my uterus, along with some tissue that he found in my uterus that wasn't suppose to be there. That was sent of for biopsy. 

I was put on birth control for four weeks leading up to my surgery to make sure I didn't ovulate and stimulate my uterus. They wanted a nice thin lining. We ended up having to postpone surgery for a week so I ended up being on bc for 5 weeks! So after surgery I was lost as far as where I was in my cycle. All I knew was the the dr. said it was ok to bd 1 week post op so we started trying as soon as my bleeding/spotting stopped which was more than a week post op. 

I only figured out where I was when I finally ovulated on March 4th. We made sure to bd plenty and I am now 4 dpo! So we will see if the first cycle post op is it for us! I will let you know! 

*baby dust and sticky dust to all*

Best of luck babyjo!


----------



## paddytrash

LGRJWR said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just had my lap done yesterday and today I am feeling much better just sore. My scars seem to be healing well. The results from my lap were that I was only born with one ovary and tube. Also had stage 2 endometriosis on my one ovary and tube. The little remnant of a tube i had where there was no ovary they removed it. They burnt off the endo and flushed the tube. They also did ovarian drilling in the one ovary to help it produce more eggs and ovulate. They are pretty sure this is the reason we have not conceived yet because I only have one ovary and tube that was covered with endo. We are hopeful for the next cycle!



Fingers crossed for the next cycle for you :dust:


----------



## paddytrash

baby2wishes said:


> Hi! Congrats on making it through your surgery! I was scared too! Super glad I did it though! I feel brand new! I know you asked for success stories and mine isn't, not yet anyways.
> 
> I had my lap and hys done on Feb. 16. He found Stage II endo, which was all removed. I also had four HOLES in my cul-de-sac which he fixed as well. Removed a polyp from my uterus, along with some tissue that he found in my uterus that wasn't suppose to be there. That was sent of for biopsy.
> 
> I was put on birth control for four weeks leading up to my surgery to make sure I didn't ovulate and stimulate my uterus. They wanted a nice thin lining. We ended up having to postpone surgery for a week so I ended up being on bc for 5 weeks! So after surgery I was lost as far as where I was in my cycle. All I knew was the the dr. said it was ok to bd 1 week post op so we started trying as soon as my bleeding/spotting stopped which was more than a week post op.
> 
> I only figured out where I was when I finally ovulated on March 4th. We made sure to bd plenty and I am now 4 dpo! So we will see if the first cycle post op is it for us! I will let you know!
> 
> *baby dust and sticky dust to all*
> 
> Best of luck babyjo!

I am waiting on a date for my lap and dye and reading this has reassured me :flower:

good luck with your first cycle post op :dust:


----------



## LGRJWR

Baby2wishes I pray you get your BFP this cycle! Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## baby2wishes

paddytrash said:


> baby2wishes said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Congrats on making it through your surgery! I was scared too! Super glad I did it though! I feel brand new! I know you asked for success stories and mine isn't, not yet anyways.
> 
> I had my lap and hys done on Feb. 16. He found Stage II endo, which was all removed. I also had four HOLES in my cul-de-sac which he fixed as well. Removed a polyp from my uterus, along with some tissue that he found in my uterus that wasn't suppose to be there. That was sent of for biopsy.
> 
> I was put on birth control for four weeks leading up to my surgery to make sure I didn't ovulate and stimulate my uterus. They wanted a nice thin lining. We ended up having to postpone surgery for a week so I ended up being on bc for 5 weeks! So after surgery I was lost as far as where I was in my cycle. All I knew was the the dr. said it was ok to bd 1 week post op so we started trying as soon as my bleeding/spotting stopped which was more than a week post op.
> 
> I only figured out where I was when I finally ovulated on March 4th. We made sure to bd plenty and I am now 4 dpo! So we will see if the first cycle post op is it for us! I will let you know!
> 
> *baby dust and sticky dust to all*
> 
> Best of luck babyjo!
> 
> 
> I am waiting on a date for my lap and dye and reading this has reassured me :flower:
> 
> good luck with your first cycle post op :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! You won't regret it! At the very least you will find out if you are all clear! If there is a problem they fix it right then and there! Hopefully you can get a BFP before surgery though! FX for you!


----------



## baby2wishes

LGRJWR said:


> Baby2wishes I pray you get your BFP this cycle! Lots of baby dust to you!

Thank you! I hope you heal quickly and can get to trying right away!


----------



## baby2wishes

Ladies, I have a question? I am not on this forum very often so I'm not sure of the rules. I have a few pictures on a disc of my lap/hys. Is it ok to post those? They are of my insides. Would that be too much? If it is ok, where would I post them? I only think they would be helpful because I have googled and googled and cannot find anything that looks quite like the endo that I had. Especially the holes in my cul-de-sac. I think it would be helpful to someone looking for info about it. What do ya'll think??????????


----------



## Mommyagain

LGRJWR said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just had my lap done yesterday and today I am feeling much better just sore. My scars seem to be healing well. The results from my lap were that I was only born with one ovary and tube. Also had stage 2 endometriosis on my one ovary and tube. The little remnant of a tube i had where there was no ovary they removed it. They burnt off the endo and flushed the tube. They also did ovarian drilling in the one ovary to help it produce more eggs and ovulate. They are pretty sure this is the reason we have not conceived yet because I only have one ovary and tube that was covered with endo. We are hopeful for the next cycle!

Good luck!!


----------



## Mommyagain

baby2wishes said:


> Ladies, I have a question? I am not on this forum very often so I'm not sure of the rules. I have a few pictures on a disc of my lap/hys. Is it ok to post those? They are of my insides. Would that be too much? If it is ok, where would I post them? I only think they would be helpful because I have googled and googled and cannot find anything that looks quite like the endo that I had. Especially the holes in my cul-de-sac. I think it would be helpful to someone looking for info about it. What do ya'll think??????????

First off... Good luck! Please keep us updated!

I have pics too and have wondered the same thing. I think it should be ok. If you post them I would just post in the title that the thread has graphic surgery pics.


----------



## LGRJWR

I think it would be fine just put tmi or something so people know
it is graphic.


----------



## Mas1118

I go for a Laparoscopy on Mar 15th. I'm a bit nervous but I am willing to try anything right now. I just got AF yesterday so I will be cd8 on op day so I am hoping to try right away as O day is usually around cd 16 to cd18 and that is a week after surgery.


----------



## Mommyagain

Mas1118- For me the first 24 hours after op were the worst. The most painful part was the gas pains in my shoulders and getting up and down of course. But totally glad I did it! Hopefully this op brings all of us that long awaited BFP!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Room for a little one ladies?? I am due to have my second laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy, so I can start IVF, I have to have my fallopian tubes unblocked or removed depending on what my FS decides on the day becuse all the hormones they put you on for IVF makes your ovaries produce fluid and the fluid will go into my tubes but as they are blocked the fluid will just sit in them at the top and go all toxic, and also have to have some scar tissue removed from my right ovary as access is inhibited as some of the scar tissue is affecting that ovary, basically I know what to expect so that is all fine but last one was just really exploratory this time they will be doing some real work xx


----------



## Mommyagain

MrsHowley- when are you due to go in for the op? Good luck! Starting Ivf...exciting!


----------



## baby2wishes

MrsHowley- Exciting! That is another reason I am glad I did it. If IVF is to be in my future I want to know there is not anything wrong in there to hinder it! Good luck!


----------



## baby2wishes

oops, I forgot to ask... I think I do want to post my surgery pics, at lease a couple of them. Where would I post under though? There is a photos section but that seems to be more of people posting pics of there kids and pets and such. Soooooo.... I don't know....


----------



## Mommyagain

baby2wishes said:



> oops, I forgot to ask... I think I do want to post my surgery pics, at lease a couple of them. Where would I post under though? There is a photos section but that seems to be more of people posting pics of there kids and pets and such. Soooooo.... I don't know....

I would think under the long term trying to conceive or assisted conception forum would be ok.


I watched my actual op video this weekend. All I can say is Wow! Actually very interesting...and no wonder I hurt!


----------



## Mas1118

I had my laparoscopy/hysterscopy and D&C today - stage 3 endo removed. Feeling ok - pain in tummy and back, tired and gassy. Just resting now.


----------



## baby2wishes

Mas1118 said:


> I had my laparoscopy/hysterscopy and D&C today - stage 3 endo removed. Feeling ok - pain in tummy and back, tired and gassy. Just resting now.

:flower: Hope you feel better soon! I'm sure you've read that generally the worst part is the shoulder pain from the gas. I felt better the next day from everything except for the shoulder pain that stuck around for about a week. Good luck!


----------



## babyjo

I'm posting so that people get this procedure done without fear especially if having a cyst or tumor removed from ovary...if your gyn recommend that you get it removed ... Do it!. I almost left my cyst as it wasn't causing any symptoms!!! My cyst path came back with early cancer cells!!!! I am one lucky lady! Very glad I had it done! It is rare but does happen! I am only 30.
Just thought I should let you know!
Babydust to you ladies x


----------



## Mommyagain

Thanks for sharing Babyjo. So glad you had it removed.

When is your first u/s?

My fs post op is today! I will find out today what treatment we may proceed with!


----------



## babyjo

Had my scan and all was well- saw a heartbeat!

Good luck with fs! Keep us posted if they decide on any further treatment. 
Baby dust


----------



## Mommyagain

Congrats Babyjo!!!!

Im going back on letrozole, trigger, & progesterone. Af is going to get me in the next few hours. If not successful I will be doing iui along with everything else.

Fx my first cycle after op works!!!!!!!


----------



## baby2wishes

Congrats babyjo! This was your first cycle post op, right?

Mommyagain - I am doing letrozole and trigger too! Today is day two on it. We have to decide whether or not we want to add IUI by my first follicle scan next Tuesday. My dr. said he doesn't think we need it because dh's SA is so great but something in me is telling me to just do it. Did your dr. tell you to try one cycle without iui??


----------



## babyjo

Somehow it was the cycle of the op- no af since op.

Let's hope af takes a hike for both of you this cycle and if not that you get the perfect egg ripen next cycle! Praying for you guys!


----------



## Mommyagain

Yeah my fs said to try without iui this cycle. But Im still supposed to get scans and trigger shot.

Thanks Babyjo!

Cd1 today for me!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------

